# Dare I say it, but we all know what is around the corner



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

WINTER 

So, with that being said, how many of you use coats on your V's.... and for those in parts where your municipality covers the sidewalks and walkways with salt, do you put boots on your dog's feet?
When we took Kian to puppy class the trainer mentioned we should apply moisturizer to the pad of his feet in the winter?
Does anyone do that?
Thanks in advance.
H.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

: WINTER?! It was 97 degrees here today... it's been above 90 since May.. breaking records... some since 1959 I think they said on the news...
This Sunday they are calling for a cool front to come thru with high temps of 82 which will seem like winter to us at this point. Not sure Ziva will need a coat here unless maybe when our winter really does show up in Jan/Feb.

Living here since 2000, moving from Ohio I've nearly forgotten what real winter is like unless I happen to turn on the news and see blizzards on the TV. 

Good luck to all of you still living in those climes....


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, could you push some of that heat over our way please ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

It was 91 in Houston today. I'm kinda looking forward to cooler days myself, although I work outside so the heat affects me more than most. As to coats we probably won't need one since we only have two seasons here: summer and not summer. However I did pick up a couple of sweatshirts for Tizane in case we have a cool day or three in January. I'll probably pick some boots up for her when we take her out on the hunt since there are stickers everywhere.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

pfft i wish it would get cold, i live in a desert, its not officially getting cold until mid november to december, as for sweaters ....its snowed last year one day from morning until night and my dogs were fine, god that was like the best day ever ;D


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Will do my best to use my magic palm frond and fan warm weather to all you in cold climates....believe me we have more hot air down here than we need!  I believe yesterday on the local news they said the Gulf of Mexico temp is at 92 degrees this week. Living on this small barrier island is certainly different than my previous life in central Ohio that's for sure.

Miss Ziva loves her morning walks on the beach, swimming in the Gulf and digging holes in the sand then trots home like she's really accomplished something and then gives me a reprieve by taking a nice puppy nap


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

^thank god vizslas have short coats


----------

